# Spanish Paradors in northern Spain



## PClapham (Apr 11, 2013)

Has anyone stayed in any of the northern paradors?  I'm about to make reservations at 5 of them.  Any comments would be appreciated!

Anita


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 11, 2013)

We've stayed in a couple of the Southern Paradores, and would do it again in a NY minute! They're wonderful, deluxe, and all different. Maybe San Sebastian would make a good place to start, no?

For the curious: http://www.parador.es/en/portal.do

Jim


----------



## windmillhill (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi Anita.  We stayed at three of the northern Paradors about 10 years ago.  We stayed at Santillana del Mar and Fuente De, but I can't remember the name of the third one!  I can thoroughly recommend Santillana del Mar.  It's in a beautiful old village and we remember it as one of the best places we've ever stayed - magical!  Fuente De is in a lovely mountainous area, so has great views, but is a more modern Parador.

Ooh, you've made me want to watch our video of that holiday all over again! We actually stayed at several other Paradors on the way down to the south of Spain and back again.  The one at Toledo was fantastic, and we dined on a very large terrace with fantastic views over the town and the river - again something we'll never forget!

Which ones are you thinking of booking?

Rosemary


----------



## PClapham (Apr 12, 2013)

WE are thinking of booking Santillana del Mar, Limpias (close to Bilbao), Hondaribbia, La Seu de Urgell, and Cardona.  I've read lots of the reviews on Tripadvisor but really trust most what I get on tug!  MANY years ago I stayed in the castle in Jaen (1972!) and have always wanted to experience others.  Hondaribbia sounds like the most attractive-in the mountains.

Thanks for all the comments.

Now I have to decide to do the Golden Days promotion or the 5 nights one.

Anitak


----------



## nerodog (Apr 15, 2013)

*paradores*

go for the 5 nights golden passport.. I have done it in Portugal at the pousadas and dont regret it at all..  great and varied resorts... very  nice and great regional food.... have a blast !!!    Join the free club too to earn points for future trips.. check out the website.


----------

